# More ... > For the public >  Bumble Bees need moving from garage roof

## dar.guitar

Hi there,
 I have Bumblee Bees nesting in my timber garage roof. I've just sold my house, and in the roof of my workshop area in the garage (which is plasterboarded with insulation) I have mice nesting also. I have agreed with the buyer to get rid of the mice before moving. It smeels incredibly bad in there and the plasterboard is greeny/brown from pee I assume (and growing mould too!)! I was going to cut the section down, remove the insulation and get rid of the mice, but then noticed on the outside of my garage, not too far away from where my mouse problem is, the entrance to a bumblee bee nest. They are deffo bumbles! I couldnt tell you what kind though. I cant tell where they exactly are, and don't fancy being attacked if I disturb the nest. Obviously, I dont want to kill them either. Anyway, I must get these mice and stained plasterboard out! Can anyone tell me whether a beekeeper or enthusiast would have any desire to look at this problem, or just tell me to man up and crack on with getting rid of said mice! I'm in Inverness.

Thanks in advance,
Dar

----------


## Neils

Dar,

If you can wait a few weeks, the colony should die off on its own, only the queen overwinters with bumble bees and I think I'm right in saying that she'll typically hibernate away from the old nest so the entrance could simply be sealed.  They do seem to like old rodent nests so your former pests may be what's attracted them to begin with.

I know a few beekeepers (not locally to you I'm afraid) who do try to relocate bumble bee nests, but at this time of year I suspect that they'd also tell you to just wait a couple of weeks. Unfortunately they're not as accommodating to being moved as honey bees and most beekeepers, to be blunt, aren't interested in Bumble bees in the same way as they are with honey bees.

----------


## dar.guitar

Hi,
Thanks a lot for the advice, I'll wait a few more weeks and see what happens!

Cheers,
Dar

----------


## PhoebeRoy

Hello Nellie, I think your reply was very helpful. That is a very smart suggestion of yours. Thank you for this post!



[edit] spam link removed but I'll keep my ego stroked. Nellie.

----------


## Alton

Nice information neils. I am also suffering from this problem. I also wanted to move the bee nest which is actually in the back of my house on the tree. just because my little cousin was playing football there and a bee bites him very badly and it swells. That is why i wanted to move the nest. Thanks for the information. This time is same here for wait.

moderator edit- to remove link

----------

